# iPhoto for windows !!!???



## me281 (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks like the Apple Lawyers are gonna have something to do  

http://mapage.noos.fr/levernoy/iphoto/home.htm


----------



## GroundZeroX (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah, its called a lawsuit. its a dumb idea if this guy thinks he will be able to get everything in iphoto on a PC, let alone without a lawsuit.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 13, 2003)

it looks like crap


----------



## boi (Feb 13, 2003)

on this note i think apple would make a lot of money selling their applications for the windows market
... then again the applications are a fantastic incentive to buy a mac.


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 13, 2003)

he's saying he's making iPhoto for MIcRo$hAfT Windows...but under the screenshots section, all of the pics are in MacOS X! Goodness, even in one pic it shows the Kazaa icon next to the clock!! This guy's an idiot! Who's he trying to fool!???


----------



## Javintosh (Feb 13, 2003)

haha... I just went to the page with safari and reported it as a bug to apple. I typed "please sue this people into oblivion" on the comment field. I should have typed "these people deserve a good spanking!" oh well...


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Feb 13, 2003)

these pictures aren't from OS 10, they're from Windows.  As you can see from the Kazaa icon, this is just a modified theme.  Personally, I'm not gonna be the one to download and try the software out.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2003)

Not only did the programmer copy the name and interface, but they also stole the Apple logo and put it on the box picture.  They could not be bothered to even make a decent looking port of it.  And why iPhoto 1?

If anyone deserves a lawsuit it's this person.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 14, 2003)

iPhoto-like for Windows
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopalbum/main.html



Wish it was for Mac too!


----------



## twister (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onegoodpenguin _
> *these pictures aren't from OS 10, they're from Windows.  As you can see from the Kazaa icon, this is just a modified theme.  Personally, I'm not gonna be the one to download and try the software out. *



How is that XP?  It looks so much like OS X?  You can't tell me that they can theme XP that much.


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *How is that XP?  It looks so much like OS X?  You can't tell me that they can theme XP that much. *



Yes. They can.

http://www.pcbuyersguide.com/software/system/winxp_guis.html

http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/

http://wincustomize.com/

http://www.aquaxp.com/

Just a few of MANY sites out there.


----------



## binaryDigit (Feb 14, 2003)

Wait a minute, is it fishing season already?


----------



## moav (Feb 14, 2003)

I believe this is a gag, trying to get mac users to byte... If you go to the download section is says realeased   August 2003, we are only in Feb 2003.


----------



## boi (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *How is that XP?  It looks so much like OS X?  You can't tell me that they can theme XP that much. *



just ask Neyo ^_^.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 14, 2003)

whatever... I hope Apple Sues... but to me this looks like a Joke.


----------



## kanecorp (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moav _
> *I believe this is a gag, trying to get mac users to byte... If you go to the download section is says realeased   August 2003, we are only in Feb 2003. *



well you read that wrong
that makes total sense...it gets realeased in August...its feb, it says its an alpha right now...


----------



## kanecorp (Feb 14, 2003)

well i installed it on my pc...
all i get is an error


----------



## twister (Feb 14, 2003)

Maybe you need a full blown aqua theme for it to work?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2003)

Looks as stupid as THIS. <<< If you want to use the bug button, report that as well to Apple. That site's been around for months and maybe it's creator thinks it's funny (Sorry that it's in Italian). >:-o


----------



## kanecorp (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Maybe you need a full blown aqua theme for it to work? *



na that wouldn't be it...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Maybe you need a full blown aqua theme for it to work? *



You don't need an entire aqua theme, although it is looking for themed controls.  This will change the default windows buttons and scrollbars to that of OS X.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *just ask Neyo ^_^. *



Haha! yes yes! i remember the days! ...i wonder if i have any pics, from "back in the day" ... My IE6 Converted to OmniWeb 4, and such! ... it was very convincing, wasn't it guys? ... the Dock genie etc... i'm gonna see if i can dig anything up! ... KaneCorp, you need Aquacontrols! ... thats what Rhino is talking about, and is the underlyings to Aquafinder, Mail (i think), iTalk (iChat, but for MSN ) ... and a few more! 

Docks, they are available in 3 flava's ... 

Stardocks' - ObjectDock 
Y'z Dock
Moby Dock 

...Each have their own benefits and such! 

Skinning is powered by Microsoft's msstyle format, or, Stardock's Windows Blinds.
Finder Bar replication, via Stardock's ObjectBar.
Nowadays, there are many ways to achieve it, but "back in the day" ... i remember pushing it! 

Neyo


----------



## sjb2016 (Feb 14, 2003)

Actually, the release date makes perfect sense.  The photo albums are all in French, and in France like much of the world outside of the U.S., they place the day before the month when writing dates.  So Christmas wouldn't be 12/25 it would be 25/12.


----------



## ddma (Feb 14, 2003)

> Actually, the release date makes perfect sense.  The photo albums are all in French, and in France like much of the world outside of the U.S., they place the day before the month when writing dates.  So Christmas wouldn't be 12/25 it would be 25/12.



Recall what my English lecturer say:
Jan 23 or 1/23 is US Style
23 Jan or 23/1 is UK Style


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 15, 2003)

the problem with all those aqua themes is there is never just one install package, just bits and pieces. Mac os X themers do a better job.


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Feb 15, 2003)

Who thought this was actually a Mac OS X screenshot? Can't you tell by the crappy fonts, jagged edges, etc. that this is a cheap knockoff theme in WinXP?

They've got a long way to go before they theme XP to look like Mac OS X WELL.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECTORdaBIZATCH _
> *Who thought this was actually a Mac OS X screenshot? Can't you tell by the crappy fonts, jagged edges, etc. that this is a cheap knockoff theme in WinXP?
> 
> They've got a long way to go before they theme XP to look like Mac OS X WELL. *



Its no hard feat to make it look identical mate, trust me .... the difference is that one works, and one doesn't! Still shots flatter a user's XP machine, but compare them in a 30 sec movie, the XP machine still works essentially the same way. (Or Doesn't, as the case maybe )

Neyo


----------



## Vyper (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Looks as stupid as THIS. <<< If you want to use the bug button, report that as well to Apple. That site's been around for months and maybe it's creator thinks it's funny (Sorry that it's in Italian). >:-o *



It's funny their switch videos are available in Quicktime X'D


----------



## Goku (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello all, thats my first post here. 

I'd like to say to all the mac elitists out there that im a long-time user of aqua-soft, one site out of a large community which emulates the mac LOOK on the pc ( the site which got one of your user's attention), and what bugs me is the fanatism and ease of anger you guys dive into because of those communities.

In time i became a moderator there, and after a while i actually *bought a mac*, for real, due to the appealing and friendly OS apple created.

All those people who say - "sue them!" and keep barking all the time must realize they do the opposite of "rescuing" apple from the demise of the PC emulation in their oppinions. B*LLSH*T! Im a MAC user and have been a mac user ever since i was a young child, and i've never seen so many people switch to macs because of our skinning and emulation sites. Like 1 out of 10 people registerd there is planning to switch or has already switched to mac, showing off its screenshots all over the site braggin they got "advanced" making everybody drool over it. By emulating the mac's gui on the PCs (yeah i cant stand microsoft like many of the apple users), it does not bring any harm to apple's low sales in either case but an increase and exposure to more computer users. A fact, live with that.

Again, im a *mac* user myself and i've never seen so many windows users (including myself), mainly those who really dont care about GUI but just "word" and same old "start" button switch or dream over a mac cause of our communities. 

Have a good day


----------



## InTrIgue (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *How is that XP?  It looks so much like OS X?  You can't tell me that they can theme XP that much. *



I am A Mac user  but for work I have to use a PC  so I have both at home.  I have my WindowsXP  tweaked right out to look like a Mac.  It will never work like my Mac but as long as it looks good I can deal with it.  With all the theme porting out there this is just flattery!  plane and simple  We love the look of OS X  so we tweak out the Gatesware.

my XP/Mac look
http://home.cogeco.ca/~nethavoc/meandmac.jpg


----------



## Krevinek (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goku _
> *All those people who say - "sue them!" and keep barking all the time must realize they do the opposite of "rescuing" apple from the demise of the PC emulation in their oppinions. B*LLSH*T! Im a MAC user and have been a mac user ever since i was a young child, and i've never seen so many people switch to macs because of our skinning and emulation sites. Like 1 out of 10 people registerd there is planning to switch or has already switched to mac, showing off its screenshots all over the site braggin they got "advanced" making everybody drool over it. By emulating the mac's gui on the PCs (yeah i cant stand microsoft like many of the apple users), it does not bring any harm to apple's low sales in either case but an increase and exposure to more computer users. A fact, live with that.
> *



Could I mention the fact that this thread is over a product called 'iPhoto for Windows', which doesn't appear to have any backing from Apple, using their logos/etc. Doing something like that which so blantantly ignoring current copyright law and precedent is bound to get sued if they ignore the cease and desist letter that is bound to show up at the programmer's e-mail box or doorstep.

I have yet to see a post in this thread bashing him over the UI (which could also be used as grounds for the lawsuit), but rather the blantant rip-off with no shame. This guy's product will not last very long. A fact, live with it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 17, 2003)

Krevinek Im not really worried if he will have to discontinue his his product, yeah i guess its illegal. I can live with that fact.

The problem is this thread has a very clear tone of opposing those skinning communities. This issue is pretty major in the current topic as i saw, although not everybody here is one of those elitists. 

Krevinek, in general, wouldnt you be happy, like myself, if apple computers were exposed in a wider range, increasing their sales because of it, as a fact (Mr sarcasm), rather than seeing yao with mini-me showing off their new powerbook ? 

Besides, this whole skinning thing started without knowing the osx and even before it came out. It had generic themes like, nature, games, movies, Old OS (amiga, Unix, old macs), etc. Once the OS themes got popular, there was a large demand to achive the osx look on the pc. 

Now, if its about making apps that r identical to the osx - then i dont discuss that - fine illegal, just like uploading a font online which should be licensed first (and i see it everywhere). But if its a freeware that has the ability to function and skin QNX and AMIGA, there is no reason why people shouldnt enjoy having a mac like themes on it.

Illegal shmilegal, mircosoft was sued for copying the windowing idea from apple who started it first and unfortunatly they won. Nirvana should be sued for using many tones the beatles used and so on and on, that will never end. You guys must realize how significant those sites are for apple's exposure and popularity! 

Talking about "illegal" skinning (blah ), in the OS X there is a skin of luna that is identical to the lunaXP in all aspects starting from icons, windowing, taskbar, to progress bars, and most of the stuff is ripped. Regardless of the fact i cant stand the luna interface and definetly not planning to use it on my beaut mac, no pc users started emailing redmond because mac users ripped XP's interface. If you guys want the link to that skin, ill be happy to show you.

So please - lets not get careless and so damn fanatic. By the way, incase some of you were writing Apple 102,334 pages begging them to stop those sites, it was done before and apple quitely skips it.

Good luck, from an addict mac user (since 87').


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, themeing is one thing, but actually ripping off a products name, look and feel and purpose is ridiculous. I find it remarkable that someone can be intelligent enough to be able to code this stuff, yet still be dumb enough to realize they are going to get sued, and sued big time.

I downloaded the iPhoto for Windows, installed it (and the aqua controls which are needed) on Win2000 - running under VirtualPC. While it doesn't do much yet, it does rip off the interface so blatantly that a first year Law student would have no problem winning this case and shutting down these buffoons.

Goku is full of brown refuse. For every 1 person who downloads this stuff for his PC and actually gets inspired to buy a Mac, there are 100 more who download it and figure, "Hey, I've got the look, why spend the $$$ to get the real thing". Not only that, but it can give others the perception that OS X can be emulated through a few GUI hacks and dock ripoffs. The OS is more than a few components, but these inferior copies do Apple waaaay more harm than good.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 17, 2003)

Dressing up a WinXP PC in Aqua and throwing a dock in to the UI is hardly getting Apple "exposed in a wider range". It's letting a indigent man masquerade as a king  (hey - it's joe millionaire!). It's deception. It clearly infringes on Apple trademarks, and it's illegal.

Apple owns the TM on the look of Aqua. Apple owns the TM on the look of iPhoto. Apple owns the TM on the dock. If Apple sees fit, they can release PC versions of these products. If Apple doesn't see fit, then it has the right to sue vigourously to protect it's intellectual property.

This is what you thieves don't understand. Intellectual Property. Apple paid lots of money to developers to create this stuff. Apple has to charge to be able to continue to create this stuff. When theives like you copy it (and it is a copy) and try to pass it off as being good as the original, then you are infringing upon the TM holder. Even Windows' original GUI team had the sense to change some things to avoid a losing legal battle. These developers don't even have that much ingenuity. Lets just take someone else product and copy it and release it for a platform that we like to use, because we're too cheap to actually buy Macs, and we want to harm the company that we are paying homage too...

Man, it really sickens me.



> Krevinek, in general, wouldnt you be happy, like myself, if apple computers were exposed in a wider range, increasing their sales because of it, as a fact (Mr sarcasm), rather than seeing yao with mini-me showing off their new powerbook ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 17, 2003)

> Goku is full of brown refuse


.
Serpicolugnut, no need to get personal there, i wasnt saying anything against you - please.

According to what you say, those 100 people who claim "hey, ive got the look, why spend the $$$ to get the real thing" wouldnt even think or know how to spell a mac without those sites in the first place. Also, its better to have one out of 10 registerd users switching or planning to switch (1500 in general) then none.

 I understand the fact of making those MAC apps. Other than that, running to apple crying / licking ass believing they will be hurt by those communities is preposterous.


----------



## Goku (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *
> This is what you thieves don't understand. Intellectual Property. Apple paid lots of money to developers to create this stuff. Apple has to charge to be able to continue to create this stuff. When theives like you copy it (and it is a copy) and try to pass it off as being good as the original, then you are infringing upon the TM holder. Even Windows' original GUI team had the sense to change some things to avoid a losing legal battle. These developers don't even have that much ingenuity. Lets just take someone else product and copy it and release it for a platform that we like to use, because we're too cheap to actually buy Macs, and we want to harm the company that we are paying homage too...
> *



who's cheap you prick!? i barely have money to afford rent and i got an imac just cause i love macs and i want to have one! 

the fact they are awfully expensive doesnt mean people are cheap shit!

Also, WTF do you turn it personal and call me a theif?! did i make those applications?

Apple knows about those sites and understand much more than many common user that they are benefitial. If they wanted to shut them down, they would have done that long time ago -bummer.

if not - bummer. Get it to your head, the skinning just helps apple. If you disagree - then at least dont make it personal cause its my opinion, or actual fact people do switch. 


*EDIT*- Ill try to bring in here couple of ppl (according to how hostile this community will be towrds me) who switched to a mac without looking back - to explain and prove the fact that people are fasinated by the OSX till the point they are willing to purchase a real one.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 17, 2003)

Actually, you are wrong. This is the mentality that Windows has flourished under. When Windows 95 came out, most PC users felt it achieved enough of what the Mac offered (mostly because they were told it did by MS), that they never even looked at a Mac again. They thought they knew what a Mac was all about, because, after all "windows copied the mac". 

Apple didn't do themselves any favors by not pointing out that Windows had only achieved some of what the Mac was all about. It didn't matter. MS had a 100 million dollar marketing campaign behind Win95, and most of the Wintel sheep ate it up. The OS war was lost.

And, I'm sorry if I'm getting personal, but I do take this very personally. I have a lot invested in the Mac platform - money, time, training, livelihood, etc. When I see people blatantly ripping it off, I take it very personally. I understand that the creative people at Apple have wives, families, and those people depend upon the success of the platform too. Apple owns patents on these concepts, and hopefully it will defend them tooth and nail

As for the WinXP luna skin... I would have zero problem if MS saw fit to contact Max Rudberg with a cease and decist letter. But there is a difference here - the WinXP luna skin doesn't go so far as to make the Mac _act_ like a WindowsPC, just look like it. Image is only half of the equation as to whether a "look and feel" are being violated. My guess, though, is that if MS sued, Rudberg would have to stop distributing the theme. And that's their right.



> According to what you say, those 100 people who claim "hey, ive got the look, why spend the $$$ to get the real thing" wouldnt even think or know how to spell a mac without those sites in the first place. Also, its better to have one out of 10 registerd users switching or planning to switch (1500 in general) then none.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 17, 2003)

My mistake by calling _you_ a thief. You didn't make the applications. I apologize for that. Fingers typing faster than eyes catching all of the possessives....



> the fact they are awfully expensive doesnt mean people are cheap shit!



Again, not directly intended towards you (since you went the mile and bought a Mac), but directed at the COUNTLESS people who continue to pick a PC based solely on price.

Calling me a prick was a nice touch though (but with my misdirected accusation I can understand, and let it slide)...

Still, the people responsible for creating "iPhoto for Windows" are thieves. There is no apology for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 17, 2003)

then fine, its mutual.

We both got off, my bad i continued it, *sorry* (it looked like i was attacked from all sides).

I understand your feelings, i would be worried if apple loses from that, but gladly its the opposite. 

And by the way, those who are satisfied with the skinning and functionality their PC achieve but WONT get a mac cause of the greens, are known to not even think of getting one from scratch.

thats all. 

By the way, i personaly made my folks advance from the LC475 (yeah my dad used that -... ) to get a G4 obviously with the OS 10.2, and my roomate to go for a mac and not another PC. So incase people get the impression im against apple - f* no, im addicted to macs more than many mac people..


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 18, 2003)

Goku, dunno if my name rings any bells or not?! ... But about the time Xp went final, i had been skinning it into Aqua and such for sometime, and continued to do so, for about 6 months later. But for me, it made me curious over the Mac, and essentially OS X. Cutting a long story short, it made me curious enough, to try OS X, and now, i just bought my Second Mac (my Cube) ... and i am FULLY Switched, hate to admit it, but before XP, and the chance to "emulate" aqua, i wouldn'thave thought about it. I see both sides of your arguments, but taking me, as an example, it paid apple dividends, to keep these skinning communities going, and for me to learn what Aqua was, etc etc.

NeYo


----------



## Betaguy9000 (Feb 18, 2003)

guys...

this isn't a new thing. people have been emulating (so to speak) the aqua interface for a few years. and apple's been after aqua-soft a few times, and we've had to change our appearance, etc. a few times. but we're not cheap little bastards or anything, 40% of the 1,000 members actually *own* macs... myself, i've been using macs since the mac se (and before you jump on me, i've got a 800mhz imac and a 1.8ghz pc) and yes. in order to make the windows interface easier for me, a mac user, i go to aqua-soft and download the applications. and they do a great job.


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 18, 2003)

> well i installed it on my pc...
> all i get is an error



Thats because you havent installed things correctly 

And second we at aqua-soft are emulating the OSX system very good, just look at this pic

www.angelfire.com/mac/tristram_davies/aquadesk.jpg
(COPY AND PASTE URL INTO URL BAR)

And a top end PC will blow away any top end mac.

See ya suckers

Skyliner34


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyliner34 _
> *
> 
> See ya suckers
> ...



Thats great! Really ...  

...Why use "See ya Suckers"? ...What is the POINT?! ... all that does is fuel the 

"them and us" crap! Drop it, can people not discuss things, personal issues aside please... we can all act grown up, i am sure!  

Skyliner, Looks aren't EVERYTHING, sorry, i used to skin my PeeCee the hell up, like that, and its NO Comparison at all! ... Sorry, its like putting together, a beautiful shell of sports car, and a sh!t engine!  

Neyo


----------



## sone (Feb 18, 2003)

How do you guys like my wanna be Mac?  





Bye! (^__^)


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice desktop sone



> its like putting together, a beautiful shell of sports car, and a sh!t engine!



Thats true, but a PC is mutch faster than a MAC.

You get the best of both worlds with a PC, MAC looks ans PC performance.

Skyliner34


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyliner34 _
> *Nice desktop sone
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, i know what you mean, in many ways! .... But the term "performance" is VERY Open-ended ... it depends what you define performance to be really. It maybe, you see performance, as running UT2003 @ 1600*1200 @ 250 FPS or something. 

But my view on OS X / Mac ... is yes, the GUI is Great, love that, but i love the innovation and such that comes with it. I don't like having to download IE updates every few days, i don't like have to registry clenses, etc etc ... the GUI merely compliements the finishing touches to the Mac, the elegance in how the OS Runs... 

The simplest analogy of that would be the install / unistall procedure by comparison...

but hey, each and everyone to their own  ... Dou YOUR thing, be YOUR own! 

NeYo


----------



## Betaguy9000 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyliner34 _
> *Nice desktop sone
> 
> 
> ...



dude i gotta disagree with ya there - ZDNet labs recently tested a dual 1.25ghz powermac vs a 3.06ghz pentium 4 WITH hyperthreading in photoshop (basically one of the only cross-platform tests) and except for applying a blur... the mac kicked the pc's ass.


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 18, 2003)

> dude i gotta disagree with ya there - ZDNet labs recently tested a dual 1.25ghz powermac vs a 3.06ghz pentium 4 WITH hyperthreading in photoshop (basically one of the only cross-platform tests) and except for applying a blur... the mac kicked the pc's ass.



Ah, I can answer this one straight, on the mac theres a special software that speeds up Photoshop, they can release it for Windows, but Apple brought the company and therefore no port to Windows, and thats why they do speed tests using Photoshop, they know it's gonna be faster, it's only milli seconds. If they tried another a multi platform prog then the PC will win hands down. Wait until Intel and Athlon bring out these new 64bit chips (Codenamed 'Hammerhead').



> I don't like having to download IE updates every few days, i don't like have to registry clenses, etc etc



I totally agree with you there, this is where Windows fail aginst the Mac OS.

Skyliner34

P.S. I just have to say that im NOT AGAINST MACS. I love them and just wish I had one, I use G4's every day and I love them. I'm just trying to point out that PC's are just a teeny weeny bit faster.


----------



## j79 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyliner34 _
> *Wait until Intel and Athlon bring out these new 64bit chips (Codenamed 'Hammerhead').
> 
> P.S. I just have to say that im NOT AGAINST MACS. I love them and just wish I had one, I use G4's every day and I love them. I'm just trying to point out that PC's are just a teeny weeny bit faster. *



I use a Mac, and I'm willing to agree with you there.
Infact, I think most Mac users will agree that apple has fallen behind in the proc. department. Thank you Moto. 

But, as you pointed out about the Hammerhead, we're also expecting (hopefully) a new 64 bit processor from IBM (PowerPC 970), which should help us gain some ground.

This year should be very interesting. I've been saving up to buy a new Mac. ^__^


----------



## Betaguy9000 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyliner34 _
> *Ah, I can answer this one straight, on the mac theres a special software that speeds up Photoshop, they can release it for Windows, but Apple brought the company and therefore no port to Windows, and thats why they do speed tests using Photoshop, they know it's gonna be faster, it's only milli seconds. If they tried another a multi platform prog then the PC will win hands down. Wait until Intel and Athlon bring out these new 64bit chips (Codenamed 'Hammerhead').
> 
> 
> ...


no, there's no special software for macs. it's just photoshop.

and yes, macs are behind with the processors. and the amd *hammer*  will blow everyone away.


----------



## sone (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyliner34 _
> *Nice desktop sone
> Skyliner34 *


Thanks Skyliner34!


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 19, 2003)

> no, there's no special software for macs. it's just photoshop.



There is a special software, you cant see it, it comes pre installed in the OS which is handy, I cant remember the name of it now, when I come across it I will post here.



> and yes, macs are behind with the processors. and the amd hammer will blow everyone away.



Totally agree with you , I wonder what will happen if Intel started making the proc's. Then we may be able to port the OSX system to PC's and the  Windows system to MAC, but who wanna do that  .

Skyliner34


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmm. No Skyliner, there is no special software that Adobe uses to make PS faster on the Mac. If you are refering to "AltiVec", yes, PS is Altivec enabled, but then again, PS is also MMX enabled. 

Apple didn't buy Adobe, and spouting off lies and half truths doesn't help your arguments.


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 19, 2003)

This little software isnt Adobe's, it's someone elses, like I said before when I come across it I will post name here, and hopefully find a web link. And Apple hasnt brought Adobe, and I didnt say that Apple brought Adobe. 

Skyliner34


----------



## Duckie (Feb 19, 2003)

For cripes sake, enough already...geez.

I own 3 Mac's.  I have owned Mac's since the days of of the Plus II.  Still have the beast, too.  And it works.

I prefer Mac's to PC's.  All this crap about PC's being faster or better than Macs is bunk.  I did a side by side comparison to prove it, years ago, with a G3 300mhz 64ram vs. a AMD 500mhz 128ram.  I opened Adobe Premiere on both machines.  

On the G3, it took SECONDS for it to open.  Maybe 3-5 seconds, total.  This includes the plug-ins and so on.

On the PC, it took 1 1/2 minutes to open it with all the plug-ins loaded.

So, enough with the mines better than yours crap.  Mac's are MUCH better at memory management and processor architecture than PC's.  

The only reason ppl prefer PC's is 2 fold.
1. PC's have more interchangable hardware.
2. PC's are cheaper.
That's it...

Arguments over software titles being limited on Macs is bunk, too.  Macs have ALL, if not more and better, of the apps I use for my PC.  Adobe, M$, Macromedia, and much MUCH more.

All of this boils down to taste, plain and simple.  If you wanna browse the net for pr0n and MP3's, get a PC.  If you want to do multimedia, design, or actually productive work...get a Mac.

Now, down to the GUI/Software ripping issues:

I stated that I am a long time Mac user.  I also have to use PC's for some of my work.  

Years ago, I was getting sick of the clumsy, oafish Win32 environment and stumbled on Ritchie Chows WinMac.  It was an app that emulated the feel of the Finder, except for the PC.  I was sold!  Finally, I could work more easily in Windows.  
Soon after, I found MacVision, a Finder bar AND skinning engine that made my Windows appear Mac-like.  Praise the goddess, no more ugly ass, boring flat looking windows.

My infatuation with overcoming the faults of the Windows GUI led me, eventually, to AquaSoft where I stand by their designs and apps.

"Why?", you ask?  It makes it easier for Mac users like myself to deal with the craptacular Win32 environment.  I can move around with ease between my Finder.app, or consolidate my apps to the bar.  I am more productive. I can get work done faster, and with less confusion.  

And you know what else, my Mac-brethren?  These apps your bashing wins converts.  Bitch as much as you want, but people such as the grand and elusive Neyo are fine examples of _OUR_ 'Switch' campaign.  

As I said, complain all you want, but what does it really accomplish?  It's a waste of valuable time.  You have Mac's, use them.  You don't like PC's?  Fine.  But it's like this...if you see a program on TV that offends or upsets you do you start a letter writing campaign to end it and ruin peoples lives?  No, you change the channel and go about your REAL life.

As for my fellow AquaSoft Members, I am ashamed.  I cannot believe what representation we have here.  It's appalling.  Your all rude and need a manner check.

Never speak for me again.  I'll do my own explaining.

Thank you all, and peace.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duckie _
> *Bitch as much as you want, but people such as the grand and elusive Neyo are fine examples of _OUR_ 'Switch' campaign.
> *



hehe! ... Encore, Encore! Yes Duckie! ... i know i fit the bill, PERFECTLY as an example ... i only really encountered Aqua and Mac OS X, as a result of Neowin, XP Customization, and then Aqua Soft (aka Aqua-man.net) ... it was fun to do, but yes, it made me curious enough to try X, and now here i am! ... God ... i hope my new cube comes 2morro!!! 

NeYo


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 19, 2003)

> All of this boils down to taste, plain and simple. If you wanna browse the net for pr0n and MP3's, get a PC. If you want to do multimedia, design, or actually productive work...get a Mac.



Exacly, I couldnt of put it better my self.

Skyliner34


----------



## Goku (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duckie _
> *As for my fellow AquaSoft Members, I am ashamed.  I cannot believe what representation we have here.  It's appalling.  Your all rude and need a manner check.
> 
> Never speak for me again.  I'll do my own explaining.
> ...



....? 

you are definitely not including me on this just cause i defended myself from other veteren users in this forum, now is that right duckie ?


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 19, 2003)

While I will concede that the Aqua themes that are available for Windows may actually inspired a very small percentage of Windows users to get a Mac. However, if the "iLife" apps were available for the PC, there would be no incentive to switch. I mean, why switch to a completely different platform when you have the look, feel, and the applications that are unique to the Mac. The applications and the OS are currently Apple's strongest card. 

Hell, I own a PC, and use it for some stuff. The main thing that keeps me on the Mac are the iLife apps. There is currently nothing like them on the PC. 

Now, if this iPhoto for Windows project were able to continue to fruition, and produce a very close look alike/act alike version for Windows, there would be one less reason for people to get a Mac.

Not to mention that it's out and out thievery...

Case closed.




> And you know what else, my Mac-brethren?  These apps your bashing wins converts.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh, and if you don't believe me...

Remember, at one time, Apple OWNED the publishing market. 

Quark Xpress 3.0, Photoshop 3.0, Illustrator 5.5 - they were all Mac only, and as a result, Apple was a pretty healthy company. Once those apps became cross platform, the Macs based started shrinking.


----------



## j79 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duckie _
> *I did a side by side comparison to prove it, years ago, with a G3 300mhz 64ram vs. a AMD 500mhz 128ram.  I opened Adobe Premiere on both machines.
> *



Just because you ran a test between two machines, which are obsolete by todays standards, doesn't mean that the results remain the same today.

Motorola crapped on us, while Intel and AMD did a good job increasing the speeds of their processors.


And, whoever said that Windows is used for pron and mp3s, and Apple is for design, etc. - I hate this generalization of how Apple is STRICTLY for design/multimedia. It isnt! Most Mac users know that a Mac is easier to use than a PC, so, shouldn't it be the computer of choice?!

The way I see it..  if your looking for a good computer, easy to learn, will keep its resale value, and you'll get years of work/joy from it, then buy a Mac.

If your looking for a cheap computer, which will lose its value the minute you walk out of the store, and will probably require an upgrade in 6 months, buy a PC.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j79 _
> *Just because you ran a test between two machines, which are obsolete by todays standards, doesn't mean that the results remain the same today.
> 
> Motorola crapped on us, while Intel and AMD did a good job increasing the speeds of their processors.
> ...



I included, in my post, a reference to OTHER  productive work, too.  Please don't assume what I'm saying.  Otherwise, you KNOW it is true.  Mac's are better at Multimedia.  Think Final Cut...

As for outdated?  Um, last I checked, that G3 still stands tall next to PC's of todays standards.  As a matter of fact, I'm running 9.1 on that machine, and the PC I have is a 1ghz 392ram beast and it STILL kicks the PC's ass from here to wednesday.


----------



## skyliner34 (Feb 19, 2003)

> If your looking for a cheap computer, which will lose its value the minute you walk out of the store, and will probably require an upgrade in 6 months, buy a PC.



Now this is true, very true.



> Quark Xpress 3.0, Photoshop 3.0, Illustrator 5.5 - they were all Mac only, and as a result, Apple was a pretty healthy company. Once those apps became cross platform, the Macs based started shrinking.



your right, then soon after they released these progs for PC, Apple nearly went bankrupt , then they brought out the iMac which saved them. (well it's something like that)

See ya all soon 

Skyliner34


----------



## j79 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duckie _
> *I included, in my post, a reference to OTHER  productive work, too.  Please don't assume what I'm saying.  Otherwise, you KNOW it is true.  Mac's are better at Multimedia.  Think Final Cut...
> 
> As for outdated?  Um, last I checked, that G3 still stands tall next to PC's of todays standards.  As a matter of fact, I'm running 9.1 on that machine, and the PC I have is a 1ghz 392ram beast and it STILL kicks the PC's ass from here to wednesday. *



No no, I'm not saying that the Macs aren't better at multimedia. All I'm saying is that we shouldn't generalize macs as ONLY good for multimedia. You know?? I know very well that Macs are great for multimedia (except 3D animation, which requires more processing power...)

And, I wasn't referring to the G3, per se. I was referring to the G3 300 Mhz. If your referring to the newer G3s, then yeah, they can hold their own. But, I'm willing to bet that a new P4 is faster than a G3/G4.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've found that even running *nix on a newer PC is still not as efficient as my G3.  

I just wish Motorola could have kept up with their previous progress.  However, I do look forawrd to AMD entering the mix.


----------



## j79 (Feb 19, 2003)

haha.. i like your sig duckie

but, is the 'yakamichi' wall-mount sound system suppose to be 'nakamichi'??


----------



## Ezd50 (Feb 19, 2003)

Ain't that somethin' you don't see Mac users wantin' to make their operating systems look like XP?
Eesh, that would be a sacrilege

Mac user since 1992.
Power Computing-PowerTower 180 converted into  Powerlogix 450 G3, 266 Blueberry iMac, 733 Quicksilver G4, 1024 RAM, 40gig and 80gig HD, Superdrive. 19" Samsung SyncMaster 955 DF
1st post check it out!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *While I will concede that the Aqua themes that are available for Windows may actually inspired a very small percentage of Windows users to get a Mac. However, if the "iLife" apps were available for the PC, there would be no incentive to switch. I mean, why switch to a completely different platform when you have the look, feel, and the applications that are unique to the Mac. The applications and the OS are currently Apple's strongest card.
> 
> Hell, I own a PC, and use it for some stuff. The main thing that keeps me on the Mac are the iLife apps. There is currently nothing like them on the PC.
> ...




Actually, all of these apps being created for Windows don't EVER measure up to the real thing.  

The iTunes clone basically only looks real, it has none of the working menus, sizability, sorting, etc.

iPhoto for windows is basically a browser, nothing more.  Oh, it lightens and darkens pics, but that's about it.  No sharing, no filters...etc.

About all these apps do is make it look like it MIGHT be a Mac.

What I use are the Finder.app, iChat clone, Mail.app, A WindowBlinds theme I made which mimics Aqua or Brushed, an ObjectBar theme I made which mimics the Finder bar, Y'z Dock for launching apps, and the Phoenix Browser(skinned like Safari) 'cause it has ALL the features of Safari including low memory footrpint, fast rendering, and minimal design.

As for theivery, it's like this...

Laws regarding copyright statethat for  Non-commercial Use:
If no income is solicited or earned by using someone else's (trade) mark, this use is not normally infringement. Trademark rights protect consumers from purchasing inferior goods because of false labeling. If no goods or services are offered, there is no commercial use.

and 

Your opponent should say that your mark is causing consumer confusion or is likely to cause consumer confusion. (If the C&D does not say this, then no trademark claim exists, and you can rest assured that your opponent is engaging in scare tactics or has hired a highly incompetent attorney).

Peace


----------



## Duckie (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ezd50 _
> *Ain't that somethin' you don't see Mac users wantin' to make their operating systems look like XP?
> Eesh, that would be a sacrilege
> 
> ...



lol...then maybe you can explain Max Rudbergs theme, Luna.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j79 _
> *haha.. i like your sig duckie
> 
> but, is the 'yakamichi' wall-mount sound system suppose to be 'nakamichi'?? *



Play on words...just like my "Satyricon" chip


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duckie _
> *lol...then maybe you can explain Max Rudbergs theme, Luna.
> 
> *



http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/themes/macosxp.htm

beat me to it. LOL


----------



## Javintosh (Feb 21, 2003)

Actually, that's pretty easy to explain. The people that use that theme most likely would also use this service: http://www.ouchytheclown.com/

some people just like to get beat into submission.


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 21, 2003)

LOL!!!!! Good one.


----------

